# Question on my lighting system



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

I ahve an Odyssea t5ho 4x54w unit over a 72 gallon bowfront dimensions are 48x18x23

i've read mixed reviews on the unit itself so maybe some of u can shed some light on the topic

would that unit be enough for a pretty beginer reef tank??
i know its not a top end unit but it served me well for my planted setup
figured if i could spend the money on other equipment first then upgrade the lights down the line

pretty much what i'm asking is is the light enough for corals?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Your o.k. For basic leathers, shrooms etc. u can easily upgrade down the road. Make sure you do your homework when buying corals suited for your lights.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I've see aquarists keeping nice leathers and LPS with this lighting (Odyssea T5's). Some even are keeping A.digitata higher up on the reef scape.

I thing you should be fine starting out, I agree with Advanced Reef do your research before purchasing corals (also research fish compatibility/aquarium volume requirements for that matter) you'll save yourself money and grief down the road.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

for sure

i was going to keep the fish lightly stocked and just start up with some easy corals and grow from there


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the same except a quad 36".

Zoas, GSP, and Kenya tree are all doing fine, and are all about 15"-18" below the lights.


----------

